# smoke detectors in patient rooms



## mshields (Jul 26, 2012)

I have always provided smoke detectors in patient rooms but was recently challenged on their being a requirement (here in MA).  Does anyone know what the letter of the law is on this?

thanks,

Mike


----------



## TheCommish (Jul 26, 2012)

nfpa 72 govern, then JACO, and possibly NFPA 101 as adopted by JACO or the health and hospital codes


----------



## cda (Jul 26, 2012)

mshields said:
			
		

> I have always provided smoke detectors in patient rooms but was recently challenged on their being a requirement (here in MA).  Does anyone know what the letter of the law is on this?thanks,
> 
> Mike


hospital???   and guess it is unde nfpa 101?? any other building codes??

system smokes or stand alone???


----------



## fireguy (Jul 27, 2012)

NFPA 101-2000, then the referenced NFPA 72


----------



## Frank (Jul 30, 2012)

The answer is maybe--

References (2009 IBC)

907.2.6.1.1 and 907.2.11.2 and exception 2--  require either system or single station smoke detectors in I-1 patient rooms

407.7, 907.2.6.2 require smoke detectors in either the corridor, the patient rooms or the door between them for I-2 nursing and detox facilities.

I-2 acute care facilities do not require smoke detectors in patient rooms due to the presumed presence of staff and the presumed inability of the patients to self evacuate.

2006 NFPA 101 A.18.3.4.2, A 19.3.4.2  "It is not the intent of this code to require single staiton smoke detectors that might be required by local codes to be connected to or to initiate the building fire alarm system."

Has similar language regarding nusring homes fo reither corridors or patient rooms or the door between them.

Note that other local regulations may be different.


----------



## Coug Dad (Aug 8, 2012)

mshields said:
			
		

> I have always provided smoke detectors in patient rooms but was recently challenged on their being a requirement (here in MA).  Does anyone know what the letter of the law is on this?thanks,
> 
> Mike


You are designing a system that is critical to life safety, costly to install and expensive to test and maintain and you can not confirm what the code requirements are???


----------



## mshields (Aug 8, 2012)

I'll tell you an interesting thing about NFPA 101 (Frank et al) in Massachusetts; It's not adopted as code.  We go by it anyway, but only recently discovered that strictly speaking, we don't have to.


----------



## Coug Dad (Aug 8, 2012)

If the hospital wants CMS funding, you better follow NFPA 101.


----------



## mshields (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks Doug - you're referring to Medicaid/Medicare funding?  Do you know where I'd find that in writing?


----------



## Coug Dad (Aug 9, 2012)

http://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Provider-Enrollment-and-Certification/CertificationandComplianc/LSC.html


----------

